# Rip off



## jmdlcar (May 2, 2013)

Hi all,

What do you think of this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/448g-Scrap-Gold-Computer-Gold-Fingers-Double-Sided-Gold-Recovery-Fast-Ship-/290909475740?_trksid=p2046732.m2060&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D7366049232450083493%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D290909475740%26

Jack


----------



## yar (May 2, 2013)

not even close to what they are worth..less than a pound .


----------



## jmdlcar (May 2, 2013)

If it was 2g of foil it would only be $99.00 to $100.00 of spot to break even and then you have to refine it and now you loss money.

Just my 0.2 cents
Jack


----------



## Claudie (May 2, 2013)

He is selling quite a few of them http://www.ebay.com/csc/captainmorgannc/m.html?item=290909475740&%3B_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D7366049232450083493%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D290909475740%26&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## jmdlcar (May 4, 2013)

He sold that item for $149.99 someone was a fool.

Jack


----------

